# One liners!!!



## DiabeticDave (Aug 26, 2009)

Last night Debbie left me, she walked out and took with her my Bob Marley collection and the satellite dish................I woke up this morning to no woman, no sky


----------



## Tezzz (Aug 26, 2009)

Groan.... 

Thanks for that one, will tell it to my mate Rasta.


----------



## Steff (Aug 26, 2009)

*rolls eyes*


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hehehehe .....

Heidi
xx


----------

